
How Homelessness Looks in the Tech Boom - bootload
https://newrepublic.com/article/124476/dispossessed-land-dreams?src=longreads
======
mschuster91
Well, the problem will sooner or later rectify itself - even if you have an
entire city filled with rich people, someone has to do the "lower paid" work.
Like, working in supermarkets, hauling trash, doing construction works,
teaching the kids... and when these people are priced out of an area, it's
hard (or next to impossible) to get them to return without cheap housing.

Because if these people disappear, then the foundation for the rich people to
live also disappears.

~~~
olefoo
Actually i'm not so sure that happens by itself. Housing is governed by public
policy. It's not like affordable housing couldn't be built in the bay area for
physical reasons. It's just not possible under current zoning and political
arrangements.

If the political will were there; we could drop a pair of Hong Kong style
residential apartment towers every couple of miles all the way around the bay
for less than will be spent on road construction in that area over the next
decade.

But the political will for that sort of thing is literally inconceivable to
anyone who lives there. Why is that?

